# Water Leak



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

2011 Cruze Eco and I just had to add to the overflow. Took almost a half gallon. A little concerning since the car is only 1.5 years old. I looked and could not find any visible leaks but am not able to get the car in the air since we are 500 miles from home. I need to change the oil next week and I'll look under it then. If memory serves the water pump is only covered for the first 36000 miles? Ours has 61000 on it right now. If it's the water pump are there any how to bulletins? I will do it myself before paying a dealer.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

There's "*Good News*" for you, the water-pump is actually covered under the 100K-mile "Powertrain Warranty" not the 36K-mile "Bumper-to-Bumper" Warranty:

_*"Powertrain Coverage*
In addition to the 3-year/36,000 mile protection, many of your powertrain components are protected even further with coverage extending to 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

*Engine*
Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, *water pump*, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming.

- For trucks equipped with a 6.6L Duramax diesel engine, the diesel engine, except those items listed under “What Is Not Covered” later in this section, is covered for 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first."
_
• source: http://www.chevrolet.com/owners/warranty.html


----------



## Djc83 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have noticed the same problem with my 2011 LT. I have owned mine since march of this year and have filled the overflow twice. No visible leaks and no coolant smell. Would like to see if anyone else having a similar problem and what the dealers have done to correct if anything.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

That is very good to hear. It needs to go in for the last 2 recalls so I'll let them deal with it. Wife can use my Mariner a day or 2.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Djc83 - I will post what the dealership says.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO has florescent dye in my coolant right now. I dropped about an inch in 4,000 miles of driving. Waiting for it to drop enough to be able to hunt down the leak.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

This is my wife's commuter. It goes 120 miles a day if she only goes to work and back. Don't want her having troubles and I don't want to have to work on something this new.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GM is aware that Cruzes were shipped with defective water pumps and are working on the problem. I'm in direct contact with two people from GM powertrain regarding this issue and will create a new thread as soon as I get some information.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I noticed mine was getting low when I changed the oil last weekend. I need to get some of the proper coolant to put in there. I better not have to take this thing back to the dealer again.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Its probably the water pump. I just had mine replaced at 22k.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

So far it looks like this is a problem with 2011 models. What changes were done in 2012+ to fix the vanishing coolant?

If the water pump housings are the same for all models [of the same engine] I would expect the culprits to be seals/mating surfaces. Typically water pumps fail at the impeller seal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Both my 2012 Cruzen are leaking coolant. So I would hazard to say "nothing" was done to fix the water pump leak.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder who is making these fine Water Pumps that are soo bad. I see under the Hood there are signs like Made in China *God Help *us. Or Republic of Czechoslovakia and Germany. The last I heard was even the Battery was made in Japan. Is the Cruze made 60% in the U.S.A and the rest is farmed out all over the world to make it cheaper.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unknown as to who makes the water pump, but XtremeRevolution posted in another thread that GM is working on a solution for this one.


----------



## Djc83 (Mar 25, 2012)

Xtremerevolution, will it be a full recall? Or will it be a case by case basis for repair?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Djc83 said:


> Xtremerevolution, will it be a full recall? Or will it be a case by case basis for repair?


I should get more information early next week.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I'll be going to my dealer next week. We are 500 miles from home at the moment on vacation. I was driving through Cherokee, NC when the gauge danced and the dash told to turn off the AC. I didn't notice anything last oil change so this is recent.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> I wonder who is making these fine Water Pumps that are soo bad. I see under the Hood there are signs like Made in China *God Help *us. Or Republic of Czechoslovakia and Germany. The last I heard was even the Battery was made in Japan. Is the Cruze made 60% in the U.S.A and the rest is farmed out all over the world to make it cheaper.


According to NHTSA's American Automobile Labeling Act report, the 2013 Cruze is 56% Domestic (US & CAN) and the rest is non-domestic (Mexico, Asia, Europe). This is down from 60% in '12 MY, but that's better than the 45% in 2011 (19% Asia, 15% Mexico, engine still made in Austria).


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

to people that have leaking water pumps, did you get any error messages? i have the ls 1.8l and during my roadtrip yesterday i get the error message that the a/c turned off because of high engine temp, the gauge goes to cold, engine fan on high, no check engine light, no pressure in either radiator hoses, i have slight heat from the heater and my over flow tank is at half way. upon further looking i see some dex-cool chilling on my brand new transmission. now i had the thermostat replaced 18k miles ago so i doubt thats the problem but who knows. im just trying to get an idea on what to expect, cause im out of the 36k bumper to bumper. also teh dealer cant see the car till tuesday, but i need to drive meh car, it didn't drop down to two cylinders so i dont think it really is running hot and plus its like 30*F so it should be okay right?


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

We are refering to the 1.4 cars. They have a known issue with the water pump & gasket. Not sure what is going on with yours.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Both my 1.4T and 1.8 have very slow coolant leaks. Neither has a coolant smell anywhere. No error messages. I currently have fluorescent dye in my ECO and when the overflow tank shows a drop in level I'm taking it back in to see if they can find any dye glow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mike505 said:


> 2011 Cruze Eco and I just had to add to the overflow. Took almost a half gallon. A little concerning since the car is only 1.5 years old. I looked and could not find any visible leaks but am not able to get the car in the air since we are 500 miles from home. I need to change the oil next week and I'll look under it then. If memory serves the water pump is only covered for the first 36000 miles? Ours has 61000 on it right now. If it's the water pump are there any how to bulletins? I will do it myself before paying a dealer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.....





mike505,
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing an issue with your Cruze. I would recommend that you contact your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> My ECO has florescent dye in my coolant right now. I dropped about an inch in 4,000 miles of driving. Waiting for it to drop enough to be able to hunt down the leak.




obermd,
Please keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance in any way please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are currently experiencing issues with your water pump please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. I would be happy to assist you with these concerns! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy - as i get more information I'll definitely update the forum. Right now it appears my ECO is losing about 1/4 inch per thousand miles and I think, but can't be positive, that this leak is getting faster. As I said elsewhere I don't have any coolant smell. I also don't have any indication of a leak on my driveway, so my guess is I'm losing coolant while driving.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> As I said elsewhere I don't have any coolant smell. I also don't have any indication of a leak on my driveway, so my guess is I'm losing coolant while driving.


I posted this before and quite some time ago, so I'll throw it out again. If there are no external signs of coolant leakage, then the engine must be consuming it. There must be a way to track the remnants of the coolant in a cylinder, the oil, or in the exhaust system. Hopefully XR will learn of something soon. It used to be that if you mixed dino oil and coolant, the engine would get a light brown froth in the oil system. I don't know what happens when you mix the Dexcool and synthetic oil.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I posted this before and quite some time ago, so I'll throw it out again. If there are no external signs of coolant leakage, then the engine must be consuming it. There must be a way to track the remnants of the coolant in a cylinder, the oil, or in the exhaust system. Hopefully XR will learn of something soon. It used to be that if you mixed dino oil and coolant, the engine would get a light brown froth in the oil system. I don't know what happens when you mix the Dexcool and synthetic oil.


Same exact thing will happen if you mix dexcool and any oil. Keep in mind, if it drips very slowly and doesnt actually run off of anything, it might not actually be consumed. 

I expect to hear something by Wednesday.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> mike505,
> I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing an issue with your Cruze. I would recommend that you contact your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy - I will be taking it into my dealer this week sometime. I need to have the recalls for the fuel tank welds and oil collecting in the tray addressed. I do my own oil changes so it never sees the dealer. I'll PM you my info this week also. I almost never have access to the car during the week.

Mike


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I posted this before and quite some time ago, so I'll throw it out again. If there are no external signs of coolant leakage, then the engine must be consuming it. There must be a way to track the remnants of the coolant in a cylinder, the oil, or in the exhaust system. Hopefully XR will learn of something soon. It used to be that if you mixed dino oil and coolant, the engine would get a light brown froth in the oil system. I don't know what happens when you mix the Dexcool and synthetic oil.


A slow enough leak under pressure can vaporize and not show anywhere. When I had my oil changed last week it appeared fine; no frothing or unexpected color.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I have an appointment for 8am this Wednesday. I hope it is better than the phone call to make the apppointment. They are not aware of any coolant loss issues but will be more than happy to look at it for me. He couldn't even remember what kind of car it was from one end of the phone call to the other. This scares me.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mike505 said:


> I have an appointment for 8am this Wednesday. I hope it is better than the phone call to make the apppointment. They are not aware of any coolant loss issues but will be more than happy to look at it for me. He couldn't even remember what kind of car it was from one end of the phone call to the other. This scares me.


Run screaming into the night from this service department. Can't wait to hear of your experience with them. I hope it's good in spite of the service write up call.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> A slow enough leak under pressure can vaporize and not show anywhere. When I had my oil changed last week it appeared fine; no frothing or unexpected color.


Good that no froth was in the oil. If you have dye in your coolant, wouldn't even a vapor leak (like from the overflow tank cap) show up under a black light? I gotta believe there is a way to trace even fumes. Has anyone with this problem pulled the spark plugs to look for deposits on them? 

Like this: http://www.examiner.com/article/coolant-leaks-you-can-avoid-excessive-repair-bills


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Good that no froth was in the oil. If you have dye in your coolant, wouldn't even a vapor leak (like from the overflow tank cap) show up under a black light? I gotta believe there is a way to trace even fumes.


That's the hope. I'm keeping an eye on the coolant level and will take it in for a black light exam when the coolant level drops to the bottom of the arrow. I would think that the leak point will fluoresce.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Run screaming into the night from this service department. Can't wait to hear of your experience with them. I hope it's good in spite of the service write up call.


I start nice but I will not take any nonsense. My last run-in with a dealer service dept was a 2 year old S-10 that shut off. They wanted to do a $400 tune up. It was a bad ignition module. They had tested from the coil to the cap and knew there was no fire. They even told me this but said "we need to start with a tune up". I told them to push it outside and I fixed it in the parking lot. Less than 5 minutes. The only reason it went to the dealer was the extended warranty that wasn't worth a hoot.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I have not found the leak.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.


That appears to be the crux of the problem. Folks are seeing the fluid level in the overflow tank going down, but can't see anywhere it is going. Obermd has dye in his and the service folks will be able to see where it's going by shining a black light on things.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> Where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.


You have enough evidence of a leak to enable any competent service department to quickly track down the source. Take it in. Coolant in the engine bay means you have a serious leak, one that will only get worse as it ages.



Jim Frye said:


> That appears to be the crux of the problem. Folks are seeing the fluid level in the overflow tank going down, but can't see anywhere it is going. Obermd has dye in his and the service folks will be able to see where it's going by shining a black light on things.


I don't have any evidence of a leak other than the tank going down, which is why I have the fluorescent dye in my coolant.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If GM after all of 2011 and now 2012 still cannot find this one main slight leak problem then having a Dealer look at this problem and then finding nothing and then calling up GM for help with nothing from them I have started to wonder if this problem has been found and GM is just sitting on it knowing that this may become one major recall issue. They should have found this problem already by buying a few cars back and having a look. If the new Cruze for 2014 has a new engine model then we will all know that there was a major problem and has been taken care of.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> If GM after all of 2011 and now 2012 still cannot find this one main slight leak problem then having a Dealer look at this problem and then finding nothing and then calling up GM for help with nothing from them I have started to wonder if this problem has been found and GM is just sitting on it knowing that this may become one major recall issue. They should have found this problem already by buying a few cars back and having a look. If the new Cruze for 2014 has a new engine model then we will all know that there was a major problem and has been taken care of.


XtremeRevolution is expecting more information from GM about this issue sometime this week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Update on my coolant leak. After a little over 900 miles I checked coolant tank. The level has dropped from the top of the arrow to the middle of the arrow. This should be sufficient to show under a black light. I have an appointment to take it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Mine has dropped about the same amount since we left North Carolina. Took it to the dealer for my 8 am appt. this morning. At 1:15 when I had to leave to go get my kids they hadn't looked at it yet. Said they were backed up from being a person down yesterday. I have a loaner(2003 Buick) and will hopefully know more tomorrow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO was pressure tested for most of the day. Nothing found. More waiting and watching on my part.

As a side note, the dealership did tighten a loose body panel.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> My ECO was pressure tested for most of the day. Nothing found. More waiting and watching on my part.


So, did they go over it with a black light? Did they pull the plugs and look at them with the light? How about the tail pipe?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> So, did they go over it with a black light? Did they pull the plugs and look at them with the light? How about the tail pipe?


Unknown.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

They must have done something this afternoon. Just checked the Onstar app on my phone. Air pressure is different. It was a little low and is now up at 35 all the way around. Locked the doors too just in case it was outside.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's my current coolant level, at just over 3400 miles. I didn't think to check it when it was brand new, but I think it has dropped from what it originally was.
View attachment 9178


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Should be full to the arrow. Being new it wouldn't surprise me to see a slight variance but I would at the very least watch it closely. If it makes you nervous take it in to be checked. Ours was dry and the day after I filled it dry again. Ours has dropped from the arrow to just above yours in 650 miles on the trip home.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

mike505 said:


> Should be full to the arrow. Being new it wouldn't surprise me to see a slight variance but I would at the very least watch it closely. If it makes you nervous take it in to be checked. Ours was dry and the day after I filled it dry again. Ours has dropped from the arrow to just above yours in 650 miles on the trip home.


Since the dealer is open late tomorrow night, I think I might stop on my way home to see if they have some I can top it up with. I'll let warranty pay for it if it's just going to leak out again. Then I'll have a good baseline to match it up with.

I noticed it looked low when I had the battery disconnected for something almost 1000 miles ago. I don't think it's dropped much since then. I have to say, the arrow is a little hard to see tucked behind stuff like that.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

They called to tell me they had it under pressure all night and it never dropped. So they say it's not leaking anywhere. Their suggestion at this point was we need to keep an eye on it. The only thing the service manager could think was such a slight leak that wouldn't show up was a head gasket but there is no evidence of it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mike505 said:


> The only thing the service manager could think was such a slight leak that wouldn't show up was a head gasket but there is no evidence of it.


He's likely correct. However, They could put fluorescent dye in the coolant and then check for presence of the dye in the oil, cylinders, and exhaust to prove that theory. If the oil does not have a light brown froth (look on the underside of the filler cap or down into the cam cover) on it, a cylinder head or gasket leak into the oil is not likely. But if there is a gasket leaking into the cylinder(s) you won't see it externally. If there is such a leak, the dye should eventually show up in the exhaust system (i.e. the tail pipe).


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Well.......I'm sitting here waiting on a tow truck for broken loaner car. It coughed and died when I went to leave. 

I'll have to watch my Cruze and/or put dye in it myself. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

With regard to the water pump failures we've had reported, I'd like to touch base with everyone here and provide some information. I've been in direct contact with GM over the past week regarding this issue and believe the information I've learned could be of some use.

If you have any issue related to a loss of coolant, loss of heat, or rising engine temperatures and believe that you may have a leaking water pump, the best way to get it resolved is to contact Stacy directly and have her coordinate a visit to your local dealership. If you are not having any issues with your Cruze, there is no need for concern. While I cannot get into specifics regarding my conversations with GM, I can assure you that GM is standing behind the Cruze and has this issue under control. Should you have any questions, send Stacy a private message.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Here's my current coolant level, at just over 3400 miles. I didn't think to check it when it was brand new, but I think it has dropped from what it originally was.
> View attachment 9178


Hmm...cold, mine's barely above the small neck at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I asked about putting dye in it and they said it wouldn't matter. If it was getting in the cylinders the cats would burn off the dye so it couldn't be seen in the exhaust. I just have to watch it and if I see anything else take it back in. Or to another dealer maybe.....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, I checked mine just to see what I'd find, and with the engine hot, the level was just barely above the low point. I'll top it off when the engine cools down and keep an eye on it over the next few months. I've never checked it before so I wouldn't even know if the level is dropping.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^They must have all shipped like that, cause mine is too. Part of me wonders if it's people topping them off that actually causes it to leak back out of the tank and them to smell coolant.

But that huge tank should be plenty of room for expansion if just filled to the arrow. Hmmm...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's the now cool level after the dealer filled it today. 3475 miles. The coolant isn't fully cold, I actually put my hand on the tank and it was still a luke warm, even though it hasn't run in about six hours. I did unscrew the cap and put it back on prior to taking the pic, so I confirmed there was no pressure built up.

We'll see how it goes from here:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> ^They must have all shipped like that, cause mine is too. Part of me wonders if it's people topping them off that actually causes it to leak back out of the tank and them to smell coolant.
> 
> But that huge tank should be plenty of room for expansion if just filled to the arrow. Hmmm...


Who knows. I looked around the rest of the engine bay and it was still clean. No signs of any drips or anything. Then again, if it was dripping, I would have overheated by now. 

I'd just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse, contact Stacy and take it in. I stress the importance of contacting Stacy as she knows what's going on here and will be able to make sure the dealership knows what to do.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Stacy asked that I keep her informed and I have. Not sure what can be done at this point other than watch it. Our tank was empty hot and cold when I filled it the first time and almost empty the second time. Since it's pressurized I made sure it was cold and filled to the arrow. Checked when hot and it stayed right there. Being pressurized it should fluctuate very little.

My biggest concern is this was a total of 1/2 a gallon of water I had to add to a system that in theory should not need to be maintained at this stage of its life. One friend of mine blamed driving it in the mountains but this isn't the first trip up there. Shouldn't make a difference if everything is working right.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have smelled coolant before from my Cruze. Just changed the oil the other day and noticed my level was down. Wonder if my water pump needs replacing. I only have 12k miles on mine...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Update on my coolant leak. After a little over 900 miles I checked coolant tank. The level has dropped from the top of the arrow to the middle of the arrow. This should be sufficient to show under a black light. I have an appointment to take it in tomorrow morning.




obermd,
I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I have smelled coolant before from my Cruze. Just changed the oil the other day and noticed my level was down. Wonder if my water pump needs replacing. I only have 12k miles on mine...




iCruze2,
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you? Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> iCruze2,
> Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you? Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


No I haven't had a chance yet. I'm going to have them look at it when they take care of the other safety recall for the skid plate


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Gonna try a different dealer. Had to add water the other day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> obermd,
> I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

Since I had the fluorescent dye put in my coolant, I have had no noticeable drop in the coolant tank. It's been over 1000 miles at this point. Also, my dealership, Ed Bozarth Lone Tree, Colorado, pressure tested my Cruze's coolant system for four hours with no leaks detected. I'm really starting to suspect my coolant system wasn't properly filled at Lordstown and as a result had a large number of air bubbles in the system which worked their way to the coolant fill/recovery tank. Of course at that point the air would just sit there making it appear I had lost coolant. I am keeping an eye on the level.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mike505 said:


> Gonna try a different dealer. Had to add water the other day.



mike505,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Since I had the fluorescent dye put in my coolant, I have had no noticeable drop in the coolant tank. It's been over 1000 miles at this point. Also, my dealership, Ed Bozarth Lone Tree, Colorado, pressure tested my Cruze's coolant system for four hours with no leaks detected. I'm really starting to suspect my coolant system wasn't properly filled at Lordstown and as a result had a large number of air bubbles in the system which worked their way to the coolant fill/recovery tank. Of course at that point the air would just sit there making it appear I had lost coolant. I am keeping an eye on the level.
> 
> ...




Mike,
Thank you for the update on your Cruze. If you notice this to be a problem with your Cruze please contact me with details. Also, if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Finally getting it back to the dealer this week since Wife is out of town. Wife hasn't been able to leave work with it and it's not going back to the same dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy,

I'm more than 6,000 miles since my last coolant fill. I firmly believe my problem was air in the system that took close to 15,000 miles to work the air out of my system.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Was going to take it up to the next closest dealer and they told me they were too busy to look at it for 2 weeks. Referred me back to the first dealer. I was told service bulletin or not they will not replace parts if they can't find the leak and a car from enterprise is not covered until they prove the leak. Not driving their loaner again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm more than 6,000 miles since my last coolant fill. I firmly believe my problem was air in the system that took close to 15,000 miles to work the air out of my system.





mike505 said:


> Was going to take it up to the next closest dealer and they told me they were too busy to look at it for 2 weeks. Referred me back to the first dealer. I was told service bulletin or not they will not replace parts if they can't find the leak and a car from enterprise is not covered until they prove the leak. Not driving their loaner again.


Mike,

How many miles on your car? I had to have my coolant tank filled a couple of times before the levels stopped dropping. Have them top off your coolant and put the flourescent coolant dye in the surge tank. Then when you car's coolant level is low again they should be able to find the leak with a black light. My ECO MT "lost" nearly half the surge tank between purchase and 15,000 miles. It hasn't lost anything since then and I rolled 21K yesterday.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Had 61K when we noticed it was low at Thanksgiving. Has 67K on it now. We've put in almost 2 gallons. I suggested dye the last time and they told me the Dex-Cool basically was a dye. Scary.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I'm more than 6,000 miles since my last coolant fill. I firmly believe my problem was air in the system that took close to 15,000 miles to work the air out of my system.




Thanks for the update obermd. I am happy to hear this. You can contact me anytime with any questions or concerns. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mike505 said:


> Had 61K when we noticed it was low at Thanksgiving. Has 67K on it now. We've put in almost 2 gallons. I suggested dye the last time and they told me the Dex-Cool basically was a dye. Scary.


That's not air in the system. Dex-Cool is not a dye. There is a specific dye that GM sends to their dealerships that glows under a black light. I'd try a different dealership and contact GM customer service about this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Dex-Cool is not a dye.


You might be surprised. Antifreeze glows very well under a black light.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I know. Tried a different dealer but they don't have time to look at it right now. The next closet is well over an hour away. Stacy is on it. She has been keeping up with me while I tried to get it in the shop.

It's scary for sure. If they dance around it I will go pick it up and take it to the farther away dealer I guess. I have somebody following me so I can just leave it. Can't have an Enterprise until they find an issue and their in house "loaner" is out. The loaner is a turd anyway.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

They found the leak and it was...............at the water pump! Should have the car back tomorrow. They tried to give me the turd loaner again but I had a ride coming.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Had to wait on the thermostat(they finally read the tsb!!!! yah!!!!) but it's done. I pick it up tomorrow. They also changed the cam position sensor saying it had coolant on it and they didn't want it to become an issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mike505 said:


> Had to wait on the thermostat(they finally read the tsb!!!! yah!!!!) but it's done. I pick it up tomorrow. They also changed the cam position sensor saying it had coolant on it and they didn't want it to become an issue.


Mike505,

Glad to hear the dealer was able to locate the problem and everything is back to normal. Please post or private message us if you have any additional Cruze questions or concerns. Have a great weekend!

Vanessa, GM Customer Service (assisting Stacy)


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine needs to go in monday, theres no heat, my coolant level is low and theres some on the ground :uhh:


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep waterpump. I think a recall is needed.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Well, heck... I just washed mine today, and looked under the hood to see if anything needed cleaning, and noticed that my coolant was low.. I'm driving a '12 Eco MT6...

Should I take it to the dealer and have them fill it back up? Will they charge me? Its not over the 36K yet.. I'm starting to worry...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99, take it in and have the dealership fill it. Keep an eye on it after they fill it. If it continues dropping, then you need to start looking for leaks.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Just got back from Dealership.. Yeap, they're service bay was open on Saturday... That was great... Filled it to the full (HOT) line on the tank, and showed me where it was, before I drove off. Said it was only a pint low, but I know it was more than that. I'll keep an eye on it from here out out.. As a courier, that drives around 200-300 miles a day, I can't have this thing giving me issues, already..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newsguy99, 

I am glad to hear everything was taken care of at the dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## yeliab1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Is this thread dead? I was looking for something from GM in regard of recall on coolant leaks.
I have a 2011 that had the message about shutting off AC and de-rating power. It didn't show hot by the gauge, but was low on antifreeze. It shows leakage on drivers side, with minor liquid on bell housing. The car has 60,000 miles.
Is this covered on the 100000 power train warranty?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

yeliab1 said:


> Is this covered on the 100000 power train warranty?


It depends on what's leaking. If it's the water outlet (the plastic thing were a number of hoses converge on the engine), it's covered. If it's a hose, it's not. (But a hose would be cheap and easy.)


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Water pumps are usually on the right side behind the belt. Left side is usually water outlet. Water outlet is covered with the power train warranty.


----------

